# Balanceador de baterías



## tron (May 23, 2012)

saludos

quiero hacer un balanceador de baterías.
consiste en tener 2 baterias de 12V en serie, con un transistor cargo un capacitor a 24V, después apago ese transistor y enciendo otro que va a 12V, entonces el capacitor se descarga sobre la batería que va de 0 a 12V.
se repite varias veces por segundo.


de esta manera estoy traspasando un poco de carga de ambas baterias a la bateria "A" que va de 0 a 12V. la bateria "B" que va de 12 a 24V se ira descargando.

por supuesto que tendría un circuito equivalente pero de cabeza para cargar "B", pero por el momento quiero ver si funciona así.

arme el circuito y efectivamente el capacitor se carga a 24 y se descarga a 12V, todo bien. El problema es que por alguna razón la batería "A" simplemente no se carga (no sube su voltaje).

lo deje por varias horas , la batería "A" es una de acido plomo de 7Ah y la "B" es una fuente de poder a 12V .  la bateria "A" se quedo igual. 
de "B" salen aprox 0.9A pero a donde se van???

agradezco su ayuda!


----------



## powerful (May 23, 2012)

Siempre se aprende algo nuevo!!!desconocía lo de balanceo, conozco el termino "ecualizar"baterías que parece ser algo similar, se trata de tener las baterías enseriadas al mismo voltaje cada una de ellas y que además las celdas de cada una de ellas tambien se encuentren al mismo potencial.La forma más fácil de ecualizar es levantar el voltaje de carga entre 15 a 16V por un par de horas por batería con esto logramos que cada una de las  celdas de la batería lleguen al mismo potencial .
Saludos!!!


----------



## tron (May 25, 2012)

gracias!

me preocupa que elevar su voltaje tanto pueda lastimarlas, ademas quisiera que esto fuera un proceso automatizado, que las ecualice cada vez que detecta una diferencia de voltaje entre ellas.


----------



## Nilfred (May 25, 2012)

No veo la batería A ni la B en tu diagrama.
Otra cosa que ya vi antes en tus diagramas, es la conexión del opto: Al final pones el opto para aislar tensiones, pero comparte masa, me huele mal.


----------



## tron (May 29, 2012)

En mi post inicial explico que la bateria A va de 0V a 12V y la bateria B va de 12V a 24V.

Los optos solo estan para proteger al micro de posibles picos de voltaje y para poder saturar los GATES de los MOSFETS a los voltajes requeridos (de hecho el mosfet Q9 requiere un voltaje aun mas elevado, pero por ahora estoy dispuesto a sacrificar eso para probar el concepto basico.

Lo explico de nuevo:
Quiero cargar un capacitor con 24V provenientes de 2 baterias en serie de 12V, después conecto ese capacitor cargado a una de las baterias de 12V, entonces el cap manda su energia a la batería y la carga.
Repito este proceso varias veces. 
La batería a cargar envia un poco de energia para cargar el cap pero recibe más proveniente de la otra batería.

saludos


----------



## Nilfred (May 29, 2012)

tron dijo:


> En mi post inicial explico que la bateria A va de 0V a 12V y la bateria B va de 12V a 24V.
> 
> La batería a cargar envia un poco de energia para cargar el cap pero recibe más proveniente de la otra batería.


 Me huele a "Bedini School Girl" o alguna de sus variantes 

¿Y que te costaba poner la batería A y B en el esquema? Si el circuito no esta cerrado, me cuesta mucho imaginarme donde puede estar el problema.

Ahora me parece que te falta un circuito de "bootstrap" o un "Hi-side MOSFET driver"


----------



## fernandob (May 29, 2012)

sabes que a mi me paso , cuando  cargas 2 baterias en serie no tenes garantia de que se distribuya la tension en forma pareja, y cuando comienzan a desbalancearse perdiste.

para que es ???

te hago una pregunta, el circuito es esto ?? (ver adjunto )
no compendo por que queres descargar a una  a costa de la otra , no comprendo ese criterio inicial.
eso no es balancear nada.
es como si te interesase mas mantener cargada a la A a costa de la B.
pero si ese fuese el caso , no me parece la forma.


----------



## Nilfred (May 30, 2012)

Bueno, mirá este camino de corriente no deseado que adjunto.

El diagrama está mal, y no se ve a simple vista porque esta desprolijo.

Te recuerdo que al MOSFET-N tenes que tirarle en el "gatillo" 10 V *MAS* de lo que hay en el Source para cerrarlo.


----------



## fernandob (May 30, 2012)

a mi me gustaria saber que es lo que quiere hacer.
por que balancear la V.bat. , NO.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

igual, nilfred, te sere sincero, no tengo claro aca el tema de "energia" cuando trabajas con un C . de este modo , pero "me huele" a esto:

si usas 2 baterias (una es la A) para sacar 24v a un C estas sacando una corriente de ambas digamos 1 amper en promedio por 1 segundo para cargar el C.
la primera vez.

luego usas esos 24v para cargar A , al sser 24v y colocarlos en la bat. A >> por la DDP tendras una corriente hacia A ......de cuanto ??
cuando se estabilice el C. quedaran en ese C 12v 
asi que ME PARECE , que solo habras devuelto a la bateria A la corriente que le sacaste antes.

luego volvemos a cargar el C , el cual ya tiene 12v .........
no tngo claro el asunto , en verdad, pero ....bueno, que lo aclare uno mas teorico.


----------



## tron (May 31, 2012)

Saludos

Al parecer ya he aclarado mis dudas.

Antes de esto les explico la razon por la que quería sacar energia de B y llevarla a A. Supongamos que tengo las dos baterias en serie, con esto tengo 24V para mi inversor o para cualquier cosa a 24V. Pero si tambien tengo una carga que utiliza 12V solamente la puedo conectar a una de las baterías (en este caso la A) . Si saco energia de A y no de B, las baterias quedan desbalanceadas, por eso quiero recuperar la energia que saque de A. 

El problema con mi idea es mas bien un problema estilo Thevenin. Yo queria cargar el CAP con 24 y descargarlo a la bateria A, el problema es que al cargarlo con 24 estoy tomando energia de la bateria A y regresndola de nuevo, pero no le doy energia extra. entonces no se carga nunca.

aqui les dejo una simulacion con iCircuit. la curva verde es el voltaje del CAP, la curva amarilla es la corriente que entra y sale del CAP y la azul es la corriente que entra y sale de la bateria A.

como pueden ver es la misma la que entra que la que sale y por lo tanto no carga nada.

La unica forma que se me ocurre para sacar energia de B y llevarla a A es usando un DC DC que use inductores para almacenar la energia. Lamentablemente eso sera más caro.

la otra opción es cargar un CAP con el voltaje de B y luego conectarlo a la bateria A, el problema con eso es que voy a tardar años en llevar energia de una a la otra solo por la diferencia de unos cuantos milivolts entre las baterias.

gracias por su ayuda


----------



## fernandob (May 31, 2012)

heee !!!!!!!! heee !!!!!!!!!!

te vas sin preguntar si no hay otra forma ????

(es el karma de el que tiene ya una idea ent la cabeza.......no ve otras.

(que bueno es eso de lso simuladores, algun dia aprendere.........¿ no hay algunA colega que este estudiando y me quiera enseñar ?? zona capital,


----------



## tron (Jun 4, 2012)

Por supuesto que no me voy sin preguntar si hay otras formas, lo que explique arriba solo describe el porqué no sirve mi idea inicial pero no resuelve mi problema.

he estado buscando otras alternativas y me han recomendado no usar capacitores sino inductores (DC DC converters) y se me ocurre esto:

que tal usar un DC DC step up que eleve de 12V input a 28V output?

el input lo obtengo de la batería que va de 0V a 12V y el output lo conecto a la otra batería, en este caso al nodo de 24V.

ahora el reto es econtrar un BOOST converter eficiente, pequeño y barato.
una opcion seria el http://cds.linear.com/docs/Datasheet/1871fe.pdf

no se si deba abrir un nuevo tema, pero estoy abierto a recomendaciones de DC DC converters

saludos


----------



## powerful (Jun 4, 2012)

tron en una sola oportunidad me solicitaron un cargador de 4 X 12Vdc = 48Vdc .
Se trataba de un banco de 48Vdc (Vflot:55Vdc)con 4 X 3 = 12 baterías de 240Ah cada una. Tres baterías en paralelo sumando 720Ah eran cargadas por un cargador de 80A hasta 13.75Vdc ,al final los cuatro pack se colocaban en serie cada uno con su cargador . Se alimentaba con trifásica de 380Vac entre lineas y los secundarios tenian cuatro bobinados independientes formando cuatro cargadores independientes cada uno con función equalizador .
En tu caso si tanto te preocupa el balanceo puedes colocar dos cargadores enseriados regulados electrónicamente.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 4, 2012)

tron dijo:


> Por supuesto que no me voy sin preguntar si hay otras formas




fijate que en un esquema pusiste RELES.

decime vos.........que te parece que el equipo ese que alimentas con 12v funcione un determinado tiempo con una bateria y  clack ....... luego pase a funcionar con la otra bateria.

es similar a *(alegoria a lo fernandob)* :  tener un chanchito que toma leche de una teta, luego de un rato pasa a la otra teta.
asi de simple.
en vez de querer transvasar leche de una teta a la otra para que luego ..........haaaa !!!! 

con solo un rele doble inversor lo haces.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 4, 2012)

Sacá los MOSFETs de la simulación, complicas, igual no los sabes usar 
Siguiendo con tu idea de capacitores, tenes que poner los 2 capacitores en paralelo con la batería a descargar, luego ponerlos en serie y descargarlos contra la otra batería.

Hay varios hilos de secuenciadores, aparentemente ninguno de baterías. Me gustaría usar el famoso IC secuenciador, 1 OpAmp y conmutar 8 baterías  Me sirve


----------



## fernandob (Jun 4, 2012)

es que el tema de descargar los 24 sobre una bateria,.el tema ese de transvasar es lo ridiculo.

se puede ver de el otro punto de vista. mas bien con MI  concepto :
algo similar a un puente H (aca no invertis polaridad sino fuente ) :
le entras al "puente " con las 2 baterias y salis con una alternancia sobre la carga (usando un oscilador) :
un segundo entrega energia una bateria (a la carga) y otro segundo la otra ....... y asi sigue .


----------



## tron (Jun 5, 2012)

Me parece interesante la idea de Nilfred

Qué circuito conviene usar para hacer la conexion de los 2 capacitores?
será un arreglo de transistores que los conecten en paralelo y luego en serie?
ideas?


----------



## tron (Jun 5, 2012)

Algo asi podria ser?

el reto ahora es ver con que voltajes voy a saturar los transistores.
si fueran MOSFETS seria un poco más eficiente... pero igual, como los enciendo?

al encender los transistores 2,3,5,6 se cargan los capacitores en paralelo a 12V desde la bateria de 0V a 12V.
cuando activo los transistores 1,4,7 se conectan en serie y cargo la bateria que va de 12V a 24V


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 6, 2012)

Tampoco uses transistores, eres un asco haciendo diagramas.
Pon simples llaves de punto, luego analizá cuales llaves puedes reemplazar por diodos.
Finalmente reemplaza las llaves restantes por trans... digo relés.
Si pones las baterías de una vez en el diagrama, te va a ayudar a pensar.


----------



## tron (Jun 6, 2012)

jaja gracias por tu comentario...

los reles que mencionas son de estado solido? me gustaria usar reles comunes pero no creo que convenga usar partes mecanicas, va a ser muy lento y durará menos que con bjt's o mosfets.
a que te refieres con llaves de punto? como es esa metodologia?
podrias proponerme un diagrama usando componentes que creas que son adecuadas?

gracias


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 7, 2012)

A los efectos de la simulación y el entendimiento es que te sugiero usar llaves comunes de 1 o 2 puntos.
Luego, a los efectos de la simulación reemplazá las llaves por relés.
Como no creo que lo realices, me lo tomo todo a los efectos didácticos.


----------



## enzo87 (Nov 13, 2012)

Tron te intente enviar un MP pero no me dejo. Quería saber si pudiste avanzar sobre este tema? Porque estoy buscando un circuito para hacer y no hay nada mas que esto. Mi viejo en la casilla que usa para el trabajo tiene este problema y vuelta a vuelta quema algún aparato. Abrazo grande. Espero tu respuesta.


----------



## tron (Nov 23, 2012)

hola enzo

finalmente si logre transferir energia de una bateria a la otra, sin embargo la mayor eficiencia con la que lo pude hacer es de 50%. Es por eso que yo creo que se usan inductores en lugar de capacitores (a modo de un DC DC).


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Dic 21, 2013)

Hola amigos

hace ya algún tiempo me ahorré el esfuerzo de hacer mi propia placa para realizar un sistema de balanceo y monitoreo basado en la componente LTC6802-1. Esta placa implementa el monitoreo de alta precisión para baterías basadas en la tecnología de Litio, como en mi caso las baterías LiFePO4. 







Aquí el enlace a la hoja de datos del LTC6802-1 usado en esta placa.

Aquí el enlace a la hoja de datos del LTC3300-1

Como podrán ver aquellos que analicen las hojas de datos, el LTC3300-1 no monitorea la tensión de las células, esa función se la deja en los ejemplos de su uso a la parte mas actual, el LTC6803-1. El LTC3300-1 en cierto sentido es una componente que controla 6 transformadores, conectandolas de tal forma a sus pines correspondientes, que una de las células de un pack de baterías es cargada o descargada usando o surtiendo la energía a las demas baterías de un pack. De este modo el LTC3300-1 permite el balanceo llamado activo de hasta 6 baterías. Un 6802-1 o un 6803-1, monitorea la tensión de las baterías, pueden ser hasta 12 baterías, llamadas células de un pack de baterías. Usando los datos de las baterías individuales monitoreadas por el LTC6802-1 en el caso de mi placa o del LTC6803-1, un controlador en el sistema, en mi caso un controlador AVR de Atmel entonces programaría los 2 LTC3300-1 para cargar la célula con la menor tensión del set de 6 baterías de un LTC3300-1. En el caso de mi modelo donde uso 12 baterías de LiFePO4 de 16Ah de capacidad, el programa en el controlador repetiría esto hasta que todas las células del set de 6 baterías asociado a un LTC3300-1 tuvieran la misma carga, logrando así que al final del proceso de carga todas las baterías tuvieran exactamente la misma tensión, esarían cargadas de forma idéntica.
Durante la navegación con mi velero esa misma combinación de LTC6802-1 y de 2 LTC3300-1, bajo control de un controlador, durante este tiempo las baterías surten el modelo con energía descargandose, transferería energía de 11 baterías a aquella que tuviera la menor tensión, aquella que por lo tanto estaría mas descargada que las restantes, para así asegurar que durante la operación del modelo el descargar de todas las batería del set de 12 baterías en mi modelo la descarga fuera igual en las 12 baterías, evitando que alguna fuera descargada en exceso.
Para aquellos no familiares con el balanceo de baterías en un pack, aquí la explicación.

Baterías a base de Litio tienen la tendencia con el tiempo descargarse de forma no pareja, resultando en que alguna de las baterías de un pack esté mas cargada o mas descargada que las demas. Como durante el cargar de un pack de baterías un cargador de baterías sin la función de monitoreo de cada una de las baterías que componen el pack, sin la función de balanceo, decide cuando dejar de cargar las baterías del pack cuando el voltaje resultante de todas las baterías alcanze su valor límite. Lo mismo ocurre con sistemas que advierten al usuario que un pack de baterías esta quedando vacio y que por lo tanto hay que volver a cargar. Permítanme usar un ejemplo simplificado de un pack de baterías de 6 baterías conectadas en serie.

Una batería esté llena cuando su tensión alcanza los 3,7 VDC, una batería este descargada completamente pero dentro de los límites que no le hacen daño cuando alcanza una tensión de 2 VDC. Así pues el pack 

lleno:  6 * 3,7 VDC = 22,2 VDC
vacío: 6 * 2,0 VDC = 12,0 VDC

Así el cargador del pack de 6 baterías conectadas en serie ve el pack lleno cuando la tensión alcanza el valor de 22,2 VDC y un sistema de monitoreo de la descarga del pack de monitoreo advirtiría al operador cuando la tensión se aproxime a los 12 VDC!

Digamos que 2 de las baterías tuvieran un valor inferior a la de las otras baterías de 0,6 VDC, osea solo 3,4 VDC. El cargador seguiría cargando el set de 6 baterías hasta que estas alcancen el valor de 22,2 VDC. veamos en detalle la tensión de las 6 baterías:
1: 3,3 VDC
2: 3,3 VDC
3: 3,9 VDC
4: 3,9 VDC
5: 3,9 VDC
6: 3,9 VDC
Tensión total del pack son 22,2 VDC,
Vemos que a razón de la tensión menor de 2 de las baterías las restantes 4 resultan cargadas en exceso, lo que acabará la vida útil de estas baterías muchísimo antes o en el peor de los casos este exceso de carga resulta en que alguna de estas 4 baterías sobrecargadas prendan fuego!
Similar es el caso durante la descarga de las baterías, donde alguna batería resultara descargada en exceso causando daño a estas.
Esta tendencia de las baterías conectadas en serie en un pack se da en packs usando baterías a base de litio, valiendo mencionar que aquellas de LiFePO4 son la variante mas robusta y estable de todas las posibles variantes ofertadas a base de litio.

Habiendo explicado la razón y el efecto de baterías no balanceadas, ahora la explicación de la diferencia de balanceo pasivo y de balanceo activo.
En el caso de balanceo pasivo, aquellas baterías de un pack con una tensión mayor a la batería con la tensión mínima, son descargadas convirtiendo la descarga en calor a aplicarla a una resistencia. Durante el proceso de carga de un pack de baterías el monitoreo de la tensión de las baterías individuales, en el caso de mi placa esta función la ejecuta el LTC6802-1, las baterías del pack con tensiones mayores a aquella con la menor tensión son descargas perdiéndose la energía en forma de calor. Similar durante la descarga, lográndose así que todas las baterías de un pack de baterías alcancen los 2,0 VDC al mismo tiempo.
Para el como y cuando hacer el balanceo existen diferentes estrategias que son implementadas por software en el controlador que maneja el LTC6802-1 en el caso de mi placa.
En el caso del balanceo activo aquellas baterías que presenten una tensión por encima del promedio son descargadas usando la energía, no como en el caso del balanceo pasivo convierténdolo en calor, sino para cargar adicionalmente aquellas baterías del pack que presenten una tensión por debajo del promedio. Esto durante el proceso de carga hace posible acelerar el proceso de carga, pero mas interesante, esto extiende la cantidad de energía disponible de un pack de baterías, pues no se quema energía en forma de calor, sino que esta energía carga aquellas baterías con menos tensión.

Uno cosa de la que recién me hice consciente durante el proyecto es que la carga de baterías por un cargador con balanceo no tiene lugar de forma continua, sino de forma intermitente. Durante las pausas de carga se miden las tensiones actuales de cada batería de un pack, pues durante el flujo de corriente a las baterías en el proceso de carga o descarga, no es posible medir la tensión con la exactitud necesaria. Cuando más exacto se mide la tensión menos margen de seguridad hay que poner a disposición para evitar daños a las baterías o peor!


----------



## legerme (May 22, 2015)

Hola, hace tiempo que trabajo en el diseño de un sistema de balanceo activo usando un sistema denominado: flyback converter. No soy electrónico solo eléctrico y no consigo resolver el circuito de carga/balanceo. Tiene alguien experiencia en circuitos relacionados con la electrónica de control de potencia.A quien le interese dispongo de extensa documentación relacionada con el uso de dc dc como flyback dc converter´s. Gracias por la atención


----------



## boris01 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hola. en realidad no es así, si levantas la tensión de la serie, persiste a diferencia de tensiones entre las baterías en serie. Este es un problema serio y radica en dos circunstancias; la primera es la diferencia de capacidad de ambas baterías, de forma que siempre la de menor capacidad va a alcanzar la tensión máxima antes que la otra. La otra razón es la diferencia en el estado de carga que hayan tenido las baterías antes de integrar la serie. Incluso entre baterías de la misma marca y "capacidad comercial" persiste el problema; porque es claro que nunca dos baterías son exactamente iguales. Aún más, con la moda industrial actual de fabricar baterías más económicas, los fabricantes recurren a placas precargadas, es decir una es de plomo y la otra de óxido de plomo, pero claro otra ves nos encontramos que no siempre todas las partidas de placas tienen la misma calidad de oxidación y se producen celdas dentro de las baterías con pequeñas diferencias de precarga que nunca se pueden equilibrarr. Y  claro  a alguien se le podría ocurrir descargarlas completamente para equilibrar y volverlas a cargar, pero ese sería un error fatal, porque sobre todo este tipo de baterías precargadas no son para nada de ciclo profundo, ya que al armarlas las colocan a las placas a presión y al descargar las baterías las placas se engrosan y si la descarga es de más del 20%, chau batería, ya después nunca más recupera su capacidad de carga. Por lo que si es necesario un equilibrador de carga para casos de  baterías en serie, hay CI comerciales que lo hacen y es algo que en las celdas de las notebook hace rato que se hace. El que propuso una resistencia en paralelo a la que tiene mayor tensión está en lo correcto, claro que este debe ser un proceso dinámico.-


----------



## Scooter (Nov 22, 2015)

Habría que poner por ejemplo, unos optoacopladores en paralelo con cada celda y activar los transistores de las que estén más cargadas para ir contrarrestando.


----------



## cali1118 (Abr 24, 2017)

Hola estimados amigos del grupo! Me es muy grato escribirles, y tratar de que me echen una mano con mi problema. Estoy en la búsqueda de algún circuito ecualizador o balanceador(no se bien como se llama). El mismo es para ser conectado a 24v, o sea 2 baterías de 12v en serie. Y que pueda ser capaz de mantener las 2 baterías en el mismo voltaje, ya que siempre una se descarga. No se si me explique bien.
La verdad que les agradecería mucho si alguien puede facilitarme algún circuito como para fabricar un aparato de estos.
Desde ya muchas gracias por su ayuda.
Saludos! ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 24, 2017)

*2* cargadores "Flotantes", uno para cada batería


----------



## Scooter (Abr 24, 2017)

La solución de Fogonazo es la mejor posible; barata accesible, modular, expandible reparable...

Los cargadores de 12V son baratos y se encuentran hasta debajo las piedras.
Si se rompe uno, compras otro debajo de la misma piedra que compraste el primero.
Mientras lo compras puedes usar uno solo alternandolo.
Si añades otra batería para tener 36V, compras otro igual.
Etc.
10000% recomendado.


----------

